

Ask HN: What are your favorite PG essays? - WilliamChanner

When I first got introduced to the world of start ups somebody suggested that I read all of PG's essays. Curious to know which ones have influenced the hacker news community the most...
======
ColinWright
Not exactly to answer your question, but here is a graph I came across a while
ago of the mentions made of one PG essay by another:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/PaulGrahamEssays.html?HN>

Not sure exactly how valuable it is.

~~~
WilliamChanner
Very interesting...thanks!

------
gatsby
<http://www.paulgraham.com/love.html>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/wealth.html>

<http://www.paulgraham.com/hs.html>

